
Show HN: Strime – Video project management made simple - rbiard
https://www.strime.io
======
SyneRyder
You've probably thought of this & just haven't got around to it yet, but you
might want to localize the screenshots on the English & Spanish pages, not
just the text. Though it's also really cool to see a French startup.

The page headline should probably be "Simplify video project management", ie
drop the 's' in projects. "Projects management" sounds awkward to me.

That front page image/cartoon is awesome. It makes me want to signup
regardless of what it is!

~~~
rbiard
Thanks a lot! You're right about the screenshots, we realized that are now
working on it. I'll also drop the "s" on projects as you advised. Thanks for
these tips!

------
pen2l
Up on the top right, there is language selection text: FR EN ES. Whatever
language is currently active is underlined. This is a little bit fighting
against convention. Please change that (i.e., active language should not be
underlined; inactive languages should be underlined so that a click trigger
will cause action).

~~~
rbiard
Umh... You shouldn't have the 3 underlined. I'll check that. Thanks for
letting me know about this.

~~~
pen2l
I must have miscommunicated.

Here is your website right now:
[https://i.imgur.com/CnChJns.png](https://i.imgur.com/CnChJns.png)

You need to make changes such that it looks like this:
[https://i.imgur.com/E2TsC1J.png](https://i.imgur.com/E2TsC1J.png)

~~~
swalsh
you might not be a native English speaker, but "You need to make changes"
comes across as rude. A better way to phrase the sentence would be "I'd
recommend you change it such that it looks like..."

------
pedalpete
I'm not sure I completely get what you're doing, and I'm sitting here
wondering "You're a video product and you don't have a video demonstrating
your product??" or did I miss it?

~~~
rbiard
We've got one, but for the moment it's only in french. We're in the process of
translating it, so we have not put it on the website for the moment, but here
you go:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itzBQSq3zH8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itzBQSq3zH8)

------
swalsh
This is a really cool idea, I looked at it, and said "gee why didn't I think
of that?" which is always a great sign :D

~~~
rbiard
Haha! Thanks a lot man!

------
midgetjones
Pardon my rudeness, but what is the monetization strategy here?

~~~
rbiard
You're not rude, the question is legit. We're working on a B2B version of the
app, dedicated to big companies.

~~~
midgetjones
Thanks!

------
cosbgn
Looks very good!!

~~~
rbiard
Thanks a lot!

------
joelrunyon
Seems similar to frame.io, is that right?

~~~
rbiard
In some ways, yes. Frame used to be much more complex than what we are, even
though they recently redesigned their app.

------
phmagic
Looks great!

~~~
rbiard
Thanks a lot!

------
ro-_-b
cool project!

~~~
rbiard
Thanks man!

